# Lightwave usb2 lw utvfm box



## michaelocheraal (Feb 12, 2011)

I cant install the driver that came with my USB TV/FM Box because it is a 32-Bit Driver. My Operating system is Windows 7 64-Bit. Please how do I install this driver?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi michaelocheraal welcome to tsf,

you will have to see if they offer 64 bit drivers.


----------

